# بفضل من الله تمكنت من صنع جهاز كاشف للمعادن



## rmgt (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته0
نعم اخواني واخواتي تمكنت من صنع جهاز كاشف للمعادن وبطريقة كنا غافلين عنها ولم يتطرق لها أحد الطريقة تعتمد على مبدأ عمل الراديو موجة (mw) ولكن بتعديلات بسيطة على جهاز الراديو نفسه يكون جهاز كاشف للمعادن ولكن تبقى مشكلتين اساسيتين 0
الاولى- يكتشف الجهاز جميع المعادن ( يعني يعطي نغمه على جميع المعادن )(الذهب النحاس الحديد)
وهي مشكلة اوضح لكم بعدين 0
الثانية- المدى لايتعدى 50سم :83: وبوضع ترنسزتور مابين الملف الكاشف وبين جهاز الراديو(كمضخم للاشارة) زادت النسبة 20سم لتصبح 70 سم :34: وهي نسبة جيده جدا وأنا بدوري ارجوا جميع المهندسين بأن يضعوا لنا لمسة من ايديهم الخفيفه لزيادة المدى اكثر واكثر 0
000 هناك من يسأني لماذا صنعت هذا الجهاز ؟ لأنني هاوي جمع آثار0 
000 هل الجهاز يكتشف المخفي والمدفون؟ نعم وأنا قمت بتجربة ذلك شخصياً 0
000 لماذا لاتضع لنا طريقة صنعه؟ وعد مني انني سوف اضع شرحاً كاملاً وبالصور بس عطوني مهله الله يحفظكم من كل سوء 0
والآن يبقى سؤالي للمهندسين لاتنسونا من وضع لمساتكم الاخيره 0
اخوكم -- هاوي آثار 2


----------



## خالد ماهر (12 ديسمبر 2006)

أرجو منك عرض الدائره وشرحها لتعم الفائده 
وليتمكن اخواننا في المنتدى من المساعدة في تطوير جهازك


----------



## rmgt (12 ديسمبر 2006)

حياك الله المسأله لاتحتاج الى اي دارهوليس هناك داره وكما قلت تعتمد على الراديو نفسه الشغله بسيطه وكما وعدتكم بأنني سوف اضع الطريقة كامله وبالصور ايضا ولكن يلزمكم ويلزمني بعض الانتظار


----------



## rmgt (12 ديسمبر 2006)

امهلوني كم يوم فقط لان الشغله تصوير وتنزيل وتضبيط كلكم نظر:15:


----------



## nabuhajar (12 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز rmgt
الله يعطيك ألف عافية
أقدم لك هذا الرابط لعله يكون مفيدا لك
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_detector
وعندما تعرض إختراعك يكون هناك كلام .


----------



## محمود الكينج (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى remgt ممكن وضع بعض مكثفات المحمول لزياة الاشارة والله اعلم على قد معلوماتك 
ارجو منك وضع رسم تفصيلى للجهاز


----------



## Mu7ammad (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ...

ارجوا من الاخ الكريم تسجيل اختراعه قبل العرض فى اى منتدى او حتى على الجميع ، حفظاُ لحقوقك وحقوق كل مسلم ، وبارك الله فيك فى عملك وتفكيرك واجتهادك

والله ولى التوفيق ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه الأجهزة مستخدمة منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية للبحث عن الالغام وهى تخضع لقوانين ماكسويل فى مجال انشار الموجات الكهرومغناطيسة و قتلت بحثا ودراسة ولو كان يرجى منها اكثر مما وصلت اليه ما كانت الدول التى تعتمد على البحث العلمى المدروس  لجأت للإستشعار عن بعد بالأقمار الصناعية للبحث عن المعادن فى باطن الأرض و فى المطارات تستخدم اشعة اكس ولم يعد فى الإمكان ان نأتى بجهاز صنع لغرض ما وان نقوم بتعديل بسيط ووضع ترانزيستور ان نأتى بما لم يأتى به البحث العلمى المبنى على المعادلات العلمية التى تحل باستخدام الحاسب. - لو ان الفكرة اننا نتمكن بأقل التكاليف ان نستغنى عن جهاز مرتفع الثمن اخذا فى الإعتبار ان امكانياتة ستكون محدودة ، إذن لا بأس
ابسط شئ لم يذكر - من المعروف عن اجهزة كشف المعادن ان المسافة تعتمد اعتماد مباشر على حجم وشكل القطعة - كلما كبر الحجم وزادت المساحة المشتركة بين الكاشف والجسم زادت المسافة لأنه يعتمد على تأثير المعدن على شكل انتشار الموجات فى الفراغ


----------



## abu mohamed (13 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى استخدم op-amp بدل الترانزيستور راح يعطيك تكبير اكبر


----------



## الالكترونى24c16 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الالكترونى يقترح عليك أن تعمل على الترفيع فى التردد ليبلغ مستوى ال ghzللوصول الى أعماق أكثر
أما فيما يخص التمييز بين المعادن فأعتقد أن لكل معدن (ذرة المعدن) تردد خاص جدا لذلك لا بد من تحديد ذلك التردد العالى
والله الموفق


----------



## eng_125_nour (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعينك


----------



## eng_125_nour (21 ديسمبر 2006)

أنت تحتاج الي برنامج للتميز بين العادن الختلفة عن طريق permeability وهذا من الصعب تحقيقه معك ولكن الله يعينك


----------



## الجارح2 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اود التعليق علي انه نحن هنا نبحث عن شيء جديد, انا الان في دراسه لانواع متعدده لكاشفات المعادن وكما قال احد الاخوه انه هناك العديد من الطرق الحديثه المستخدمه في هذا المجال. لكن نحن نشجع هذه الجهود ويجب ان تعرف بان فكرة الترددات المتوسطه والقصير لا تستخدم لانها تعاني من مشاكل في التمييز بين المعادن فبدلا من ذلك يستخدم الليزر والاشعه السينيه. وبالتوفيق


----------



## نصرو58 (25 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو منك اخي العزيز ان تتفصل وتبعث الي بكيفية صنع هذا الجهاز باستعمال الراديو 
لكشف المعادن على عنواني [email protected]
ولك الشكر الجزيل على الموضوع


----------



## م.عماد الدين (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و أنا أشد على يدك ، نسأل الله أن يوفقك.
اخوك،


----------



## lakhnech63 (18 مايو 2009)

نشكر الأخ الكريم على هذا الإختراع الجميل كما أنني متلهف للإطلاع على تخطيط الإلكتروني لهذا الجهاز
حتي نتمكن من إستعماله في إكتشاف الأثار و الكنوز (كل من وجد كنز ثمين مطلوب منه تبرع للأخ rmgt بنسبة 40% من قيمته).


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 مايو 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84oIERd7dIQ&feature=related


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (19 مايو 2009)

ربنا معاك ... بالتوفيق


----------



## عبقر 2009 (19 مايو 2009)

يا أخى لن يستطيع احد ان يساعدك اذا لم تضع صور للجهاز و لكن قبل ان تفعل هذا قم أولا بعمل برائة اختراع له و تسجيله لكى لا يسرقة منك احد ليس عنده ضمير و لتحفظ مكانة العرب و المسلمين بين دول العالم.


----------



## يوسف حشمة (5 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي الكريم والاخوة جميعا اخييكم بتحية الاسلام 
فانا مشترك جديد 

هل بالامكان ان تساعدني بصناعة الجهاز الكاشف وانا مستعد ان اشتري منك الطريقة 
ارجو الرد


----------



## يوسف حشمة (6 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اما بعد اخوتي الاعزاء انا شاب من فلسطين اعمل في مجال الاثار وكل ما هوة قديم وثمين واسعى الى صنع جهاز كشف معادن لاستخدامه في مجال عملي مع العلم بان مثل هذه الاجهزة ممنوع ان تدخل الى فلسطين لظروف الرهنة رغم ان هذا الجهاز لا يسبب اي خطورة وانا ابحث ومن زمن على مثل هذا الجهاز ليوساعدني في مجال عملي تمكنت من الاقتراب من تحقيق هدفي لكن هناك بعض المعلومات اجهلها وغير متوفرة في متنوال يدي واتمنا ان اجد من يساعدني في اتمام هذا المشروع اذا امكن وجزاكمالله كل خير اخوكم الداعي لكم بكل خير يوسف حشمة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 يونيو 2009)

ولماذا لم تضع اسئلتك ربما تجد الإجابة؟


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (9 يونيو 2009)

الاخrmgt وكل الاخوان الذي قدموا ارائهم حول جهاز كشف المعادن ارجو نشر المخطط لهذا الجهاز ولكم منا كل الشكر والموفقيه


----------



## عبدو الرحمن (17 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يوفقك يا اخي وتنزل الطريقة ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد زكريا حافظ (20 يونيو 2009)

ارجو رجاء خاصا تصماميم هذا الجهاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

:78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78::78:

:13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13:


----------



## sameirtsnen (27 يونيو 2009)

طيب يا أخي الكريم اذا ما بدك اتحط الدارة ليش هالشرح كلو


----------



## pop33 (28 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز لابد من استخدام ميكرو برسوسر وذلك لتحليل الفركونس الصادرة من المعدن لان لكل معدن خصاءص moment magnetique


----------



## farrseco (29 يونيو 2009)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84oIERd7dIQ.........ادخل على هذا الرابط يوضح لك كيفية تحويل ال Calculator الى كاشف للمعادن .......او الى موقع ال youtube واكتب فى البحث metal detector


----------



## دفرنس (13 أغسطس 2009)

وينه طول رعي الاختراع والله لون يطبخ بعير يمديه خلص 

نبيك تنزل لنا بالصور يله


----------



## fateh_152000 (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

بارك الله في الجميع ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى .

.......والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## nizar1975 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*re*

ta pas ajouter un plus
dans le domain
si ta un schema
publie la
j'ai essaie avec la detection par mw et ca ne fonctionne pas
si ton projet fonctionne publie le
je suis sur que c'est impossible
????????????????????????????


----------



## زياد الحمد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

وفقك الله وزادك بصيرة


----------



## هاشم هاشم محمد (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم تحية واحترام 
هل ممكن تزويدنا بآخر التحديثات للجهاز


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



> وعد مني انني سوف اضع شرحاً كاملاً وبالصور بس عطوني مهله الله يحفظكم من كل سوء


​ 
وعد الحر دين 
والموضوع مو معقد علشان كل هالتاخير
(((( مو معقد مو يعني سهل لا )))))​ 
يا إما انك تتفضل وتشرح الموضوع وتعطي الدارة اللي سويتها يا أما انك تعتذر من الكل وتنسحب
اخوي مافي داعي للمماطله 
هذا الفرق بينا وبين الاجانب
انا نفسي عانيت من هالموضوع لذلك نشوف الاجانب يتطورون يسرعة
عندهم يناقشون وحنى يشكلون فريق لحل مشاكلهم وموشرط المسافة تلاقي واحد بفرنسا والثاني بأمريكا والثالث بأنجلترا والمشكلة او المشروع تافه بس يوصلون لنتيجة بالاخر
دش يوتيوب وشوف
الله يوفقك ويزيدك علم ويفتحها بوجهك​ 


عبدالعزيز​


----------



## alglifia (14 مارس 2010)

لقد قمت بصناعة كاشف يعمل على AM
لكن المشكل هو ضعف المدى و هو يعطي نفس الصوت لجميع المعادن

لدي مشاركة في المنتدى و ارجو منكم الاطلاع عليها 

وهي ملف مرفق فيه كل المعلومات الضرورية لصنع كاشف مميز ذو مدى ممتاز

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183369.html

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هند هلالى (16 مارس 2010)

جزااااااااااااك الله يا اخ 
(nabuhajar)

على هذا الرابط

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_detector*


----------



## محمد222222 (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا لكن بدنا نشوفالموضوع


----------



## عبدالعزيز الحمدان (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي جزيت خيراً 
لكن قبل نشر الفكرة سجلها في الملكية الفكرية 
لكي لا تسرق فكرتك​


----------



## امين بكداش (28 أبريل 2010)

الله يمدك بالصحة ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (28 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولاً السلام عليكم...

ثانياً هذه فضيحة وقد صنعتها أنت يا rmgt فلك آلف شكر..

ثالثاً حتي تعليقات الأعضاء الذين يحسبون أنهم مهندسين لم ترقي للمستوي، فنحن لن نستخدم مايكروبروسيسر لتحسس الفريكونسي المختلف لكل ذرة معدن وهذا كلام متخلف جداً من شخص قد يكون يحمل باكالاريوس إلكترونيات وهذه والله فضيحة... وتنبيه كاشف المعادن الذي يتحسس فرق الترددات هو يتحسس فرق تردد قانون دوبلر في دائرة تسمي مقاااارن... أما طريقة تميز المعان فتكون بواسطة دائرة مقارن تقارن بين أختلاف فرق الطور الخارج من الملف المولد للمجال المغناطيسي والطور المقروء من التيار المتكون في ملف الأستقبال وملحوظة أخري قبل تكبير التيار حتي...

أرجوا من الأدارة الهندسية تصحيح هذا الخطاء وحذف هذا الموضوع... أما بالنسبة لبراءة الأختراع فهذا أقتراح مهزله... وسوف يكون هذا الأقتراح هو السبب الذي صدم العضو rmgt وأفتكر نفسه أنشتاين... وللمعلومية أنا أطالبك بالأعتذار للأخوة الأعضاء فوراًً...

م. محمد الجيلي


----------



## wewe982 (9 مايو 2010)

*رفقا بنا اخ محمد*



mohammed el-gaily قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أولاً السلام عليكم...
> 
> ...






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
جميل حقا ان نرى مهندسن مثل الاخ محمد الذي استفزه الموضوع وما فيه من بساطة في المادة العلمية الذكورة. ومثل هذه المشاريع الصغيرة والتي تعتمد على مخططات جاهزة هي فعلا نسخ لايستحق براءة الاختلااع ولكن لن نستطيع الحكم على المقال قبل ان يوضح صاحب الموضوع فكرتة كاملة ربما قد تحمل لنا شيء جديد لذا لست مع حذف المشاركة.
والسبب الاخر هو وللاسف نجد الكثير من خريجي كليات الهندسة ليسو مؤهلين عمليا ليكونو مهندسين وليس ذلك عيبا فيهم بقدر ماهو عيب في نظامنا التعليمي بالمجمل، فالجامعات لا تهتم بالبحث العلمي بصورة حقيقية و لا تهتم بمشاريع التخرج ولا حتى بالعمل على بث روح الابتكار والتطوير. فالعمل الذي ربما انجزه الاخ يعجز عنه 80% من المهندسين اصحاب الباكلريوس يا اخ محمد:3:. تلك الفئة من المهندسين هم احق بتصويب سهام السخط عليهم ونقدهم على الغياب الكامل. ولكن لن نقف يا اخي ضد اي راغب في التعلم او التعبير.

ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## abu_jody (16 يونيو 2010)

*[email protected]*

اخي هاوي اثار الله يعطيك العافيه انا عندي افكار لجهازك اذا كنت جاد بالمشارك ارجو مراسلتي على عناواني ***********اخوك مدمن البحث عن الآثار


----------



## احمدالعمري (6 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم ان ما طرحته مفيد جدا وانني بدوري وخدمه لاخواني في المنتدى ساشرح كيفيه صنع كاشف المعادن من ادوات بسيطه جدا وغير مكلفه 
1=نحتاج الى راديو تحريك يدوي
2=اله حاسبة 3
=غطاء بلاستيك الذي يوضع به السي دي
4= لاسق ورقي 
الطريقه
1-نفتح الغطاء
2نضع الراديو على جهى
ونضع الاله الحاسبة على الجهى المقابله
على ان يكونو متباعدين مسافة10س-م
نشغ الالة الحاسبة
نشغل الراديو
ونفوم بلبحث في الراديو عن تردد فارغ
 الخطوة نجرب بأذن الله


----------



## الماجدي الغريب (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجوكم اريد مخطط كاشف معادن


----------



## أبو الفنون (16 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
زملاءنا المهندسين الاكارم
أنا كواحد من اسرتكم أتمنى أن نكون علمانيين في طرح مواضيعنا وأن نعتمد على دراسات دقيقة نعدها لاي موضوع علمي مطروح
لكي نرقى إلى دراسات دقيقة


----------



## رسام2 (13 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني لا اظن هناك اي كاشف لان صاحب الموضوع كان يريد ان يذل الشباب وويريد ان يلهفهم ويسيل لعابهم على ان يقدم لهم هذا المخطط لا يوجد اي مخطط الفكرة على ما اظن الكاملة هي يحتاج الى رايوين اثنين واجعلها على موجة تفرق بينهما 455 هرتز سوف تسمع الرنين ناتج واذا قربت لاحدهما اي معدن تسمع فرق في الرنين 
والى اخ gmt اخي ذليتهم بطول الانتظار اخي العلم لله وحده ولكن علم عباده بجزء منه فلماذا تبخل وتذل اناس مثلك مع ان رب العالمين مالك العلم كله لم يبخل على عبادة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## Nexus (15 أغسطس 2011)

انجاز ممتاز 

واعتقد ان هناك فيديو في موقع اليوتيوب باللغه الانجليزيه يشرح نفس الطريقة
ولكن لايحتضرني اسم المقطع


----------



## المحب للاكترونيات (16 أغسطس 2011)

هذا هو الفديوتفضل اخيhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyXQbcEnUzE


----------



## منتصرحميدان (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص الموضوع اعلاه 
يمكن ان يكون الاخ صاحب الموضوع قد قام بتغير ملف الموجة المتوسطة بملف اخر واستغنى عن عمود الفرايت وذلك بزيادة قطرالملف الجديد يكون ذلك بتغير قيمة الملف مما يؤدى الى تغير الخرج المراد تكبيره بواسطة مكبر الصوت وغالبا مايستخدم تردد ثابت واخر متغير ليكون هنالك فرق فى التردد يدل على وجود معدن معين 
اما بخصوص استخدام المايكروبروسيسر فيعنى بان نقوم ببرمجة عدد من ترددات المعادن وكتابة السوفت وير 
لها بعد اختبارها بواسطة الدائرة التماثلية وبعد ذلك يتم ربط الدائرة بواسطة المقارن ليتم مقارنة الاشارة الحديثة للملف مع الاشارة المبرمجة مسبقا لتلك المعادن وتتم المعالجة بواسطة المايكروبروسيسر ويتم العرض على شاشة اما فى الدوائر التماثلية يتم التميز للصوت الصادر بتركيز لقوة الصوت حسب المستخدم وخبرته


----------



## .almadar (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هدا الموضوع ... واتمنى ان تنزل الدئرة الكاملة .. مع فائق احتراماتي


----------



## فراس شاهين (27 مارس 2015)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع السيف لكن اريد تفسير دقيق لكيفية صناعة كاشف المعادن و ارجو تدقيق اي نوع من انواع الراديو صالح لذلك وكيفية تطويره وشكرا..


----------



## tamer.shibl (3 مايو 2015)

اللهم يسر على كل من ييسر وزد فى علمه وارفع قدره
السلام عليكم
انا لله وان اليه راجعون


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (11 يونيو 2015)

في أفضل الأحوال لن يتجاوز المدى المتر الواحد


----------

